# Can anyone identify this burrowing frog?



## sputnik1 (Mar 1, 2011)

I found this little frog (35mm) when removing a concrete slab in my bathroom. It was one of at least two living in tunnels in the sand under four inches of concrete. 

Can anyone identify it? 

I am located in lower north SA
Cheers


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't identify it but gosh what a pretty frog!
Go SA!!


----------



## Jk888 (Mar 1, 2011)

well im fairly sure thats not a burrowing frog but hey im no expert


----------



## cougars (Mar 1, 2011)

looks like a spotted grass frog


----------



## lilley (Mar 1, 2011)

He looks just like a frog I caught the other day and that was a spotted marsh frog. I am in tassie but I think they are a sub species on the mainland:


----------



## Froggiestyle (Mar 3, 2011)

i believe its a spotted marsh frog with that line down its back, there is only a few of them that actually has a orange strip instead ot the pale yellow strip.

i have 3 of these atm and love them!


----------



## Cabb11age (Mar 3, 2011)

im not exactly sure of what type it is, but i also live in sa(eyre penisula) and they are very common here. every time it rains there must be hundreds out and about. and if you build a pond> THEY WILL COME lol.


----------



## SperO (Mar 9, 2011)

im fairly certain thats a marsh frog..we have a similar breed in the NT


----------

